# IVF Drugs - cost and where to buy them: Part 2



## Cloudy

* Hello Ladies!

This is a new thread for you to share where you buy your fertility medication from, and also share prices and deals. Its also the place to ask others for advice about buying meds.

The old thread is now closed but is full of useful information so you can still see it - the link for it can be found on the Useful Threads and Links thread: * *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.msg5888338#msg5888338*


----------



## Fairycake34

Hi lovely ladies

I have been given some Lubion Progesterone on prescription by my kind doctor but there was no needles/syringes on the prescription.

I have some for the time being but will need a certain sized needle at some point.

I have tried google and its brought up some....erm...interesting websites  

Has anyone had to order anything like this online? I was wondering if my local pharmacy would have them? And would I need to pay for them if they did?

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Caan

Ask your GP for a prescription for them!! 

If you need them ASAP ask the pharmacist you got your presciption from, I am sure you'll have to pay, but you may be able to buy a few if they know your getting a presciption!!

Good Luck. Cx


----------



## CrazyHorse

I bought a sharps kit from Fertility2u (https://www.fertility2u.com/menopur-sharps-kit.html) when I purchased Menopur from them. No prescription for the sharps kit was listed on my prescription from Reprofit, and I do not believe that any prescription is legally required to purchase these items legitimately (although some pharmacies may choose not to sell them without evidence that you need them to administer a legally prescribed drug.)

I'd try your local pharmacy first; if they won't help you, then I'd suggest contacting Fertility2u and asking if they can sell you a suitable type of sharps.

/links


----------



## mrs_X

Afternoon all,

We are just about to embark on our first ever FET. Our fresh cycle was performed in UZ Gent, Belgium and we are due to go back for our frostie in August.

I've had alook around the boards but can't seem to find any up to date, comprehensive reccomendations for fertility drugs in the UK.

I know Asda is usually pretty good for fertility drugs but wondered if there were any other suggestions? I've tried Rigcharm/Ali's today and am waiting on a reply.
I bought all my fresh cycle drugs in Ghent but we won't be going back until D-Day now so need to source progynova & Utrogestan in the UK


----------



## mrs_X

Hey ladies,

I'm in a terrible tight spot with meds for my upcoming FET

finally got my prescription for progynova and cyclogest from UZ Gent. got a few prices online which were extortionate so spoke with Asda last night who said as long as it is legible they'll issue it.
I've just been to Asda in my lunch to put the prescription in and they've refused it as it isn't the original (its a scanned prescription sent via email) and there is no way around it, they won't accept seeing the original emails and other emails proving treatment. And its only for progynova and cyclogest FFS hardly like i'm trying to shaft them on a whole heap of methadone or something

So i've gone over to Tesco to see what their stance is and its the same but they are prepared to accept a fax direct from the clinic with the original to arrive in 72 hours or they will start legal proceedings (wtf?) so a little progress....

Then from the car park i thought i'll call the GP and see if she'll convert it to a private prescription for me. Got to wait until sometime tomorrow for her to call back with a yes or a no.

I'm loosing the will to live by this point so i call UZ Gent to tell the midwife that i need the original and pronto to be in time for my period next week. She says that she'll post it but i asked how long do you think it will take. Apparently it takes dutch patients 7-10 days to receive mail from Ghent so the chances are it'll be even longer for the UK.  Aaaaarrgggghhhhh 

This means that it won't be here in time for AF so a complete waste of time. So now she is saying that i'll have to do unmedicated      when they were insisting on medicated a fortnight ago!!!!! so ovulation tests and last minute travel booking for the next month.

I'm so fed up, why is this being so bloody difficult, its more stressful and complicated than the fresh cycle.
I really feel like chucking the towel in today, the fresh cycle seemed that everything was in our favour and all aligned and this FET is feeling like everything is against us to get it done and that its been doomed from the start. 

So i wondered whether any of you could advise on some online companies that supply drugs for European prescriptions in the UK that i could turnaround pretty quickly?
I've tried Rigcharm and Ali's so far.


----------



## CrazyHorse

Try Fertility2u, I think they have some express shipping options. They certainly take e-mailed prescriptions, at least from clinics they've done business with before; check whether they need the clinic to e-mail it to them directly, or if you can just forward it on. 

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## tarzie

Hi Ladies,

Please see below Asda's IVF drugs prices as of today:


Fostimon 75iu	        £27.90	box of 10 = £279.00
Fostimon 150iu	      £55.80	box of 10 = £558.00
Merional 75iu 	        £27.90	box of 10 = £279.00
Merional 150iu	        £55.80	box of 10 = £558.00
Cetrotide .25mg 	£22.61	each
Pregnyl 5000iu	          £3.15	each
Gestone 50mg      £45.00	(box of 10)


Dexamethasone .5mg (box of 2  £56.54	

Cyclogest 200mg (box of 15)	£8.95	
Cyclogest 400mg (box of 15)	£12.96	

Clexane 20mg	          £2.08	box of 10 = £20.86
Prednisolone           £0.65	box of 30 = £2.28


Hope that helps?  I am paying for my treatment as a single woman and every saving helps!  Hope this is of use to someone.


----------



## Cookie-monster

Hi all, 

Just wondering if anyone knows How much gonal f and cetrotide are likely to cost me on a short protocol? Not looking for an exact figure, just a rough idea to help plan the finances. 

Thanks in advance 

Jo x


----------



## Fertilityhawk

Hi there

We've just got our costs for Gonal F and Cetrotide and they are about £850 - this is from the clinic though so would probably be at the high end of the cost.

Steph
x


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Ladies, I spent a whole week getting quotations and ASDA came in the cheapest, then Tesco weren't too far behind them.  fertility4U were extremely expensive!!!


----------



## tarzie

I will just add to that that Asda don't supply Fostimon or Merional as standard, so while they are cheaper than ARGC they need to be ordered in specially and can take 3-4 working days.  So I've stuck with ARGC for those and gone to Asda for the rest.


----------



## Fay2410

Most IVF drugs do need to be ordered in especially from ASDA and Tesco but their turn around was impressive.  The Asda I used in South Wales managed to get my drugs in within a 24 hour period. I ordered them Monday at 1pm and I picked them up yesterday at 12.30.  So personally my advice would be to check the lead time and availability with the pharmacist.


----------



## Woody7722

Hi Tarzie,
Thanks so much that is so helpful (especially since you have saved me £12 each on Cetrocide!)

Where did you get your info as I need to get Menopur as well?

I tried calling my local one in London but I can never get through to the Pharmacy......(it's not THAT local or I would pop in and ask!)

Many thanks!


----------



## Weezy9

Hello Ladies
Hope you don't mind me dropping in.
i'm going to be starting the Microdose Flare Protocol soon.
I need to get:
Fostimon 150iu
Fostimon 75iu
Merional 75iu

I've just checked my local Asda and they don't do them as tarzie mentioned (by the way I'm very impress that your TFN went down to 31 with 1 round of Humira)
Anyone know the cheapest place to get those.


----------



## tarzie

Hiya,

Yes apparently Asda do get them but you need to order them and PAY for them in advance with no refunds or returns.

because of this I stuck with ARGC for the Fostimon and Merional.  The Merional is cheaper from them than Asda but the Fostimon works out about a fiver a box more expensive with ARGC.  Not a massive mark up, unlike some of other drugs like Cetrotide (used around Day 5 onwards to stop you ovulating) and Pregnyl etc.

Best of luck with your attempt.

And yes my levels dropped massively, however the stimulations brought them back up to 43.3 (common apparently) so I ended up having an IVIG on Friday     Kerching!


----------



## Woody7722

Hey Tarzie,
Are you contacting the store directly?
Thanks


----------



## tarzie

Yes I got the prescription and took it to my local Asda.  They had most of the things there (well enough to cover a day or so) and they were able to get the rest in the next delivery the following morning.

I would highly recommend Asda as their policy is to not charge a profit on IVF drugs.  My Dexomethasone steroid tablets for two weeks in Boots was £84 but £56 in Asda.

Most stores' pharmacists are lovely and as they are so popular amongst IVF ladies they know the story.  They also let you collect in dribs and drabs so you don't end up buying more than you need.  It can mean heading there every two days but when some of the injections like Cetrocide are £22 each (£40 at ARCG) I don't mind going out of my way to save some much needed cash.


----------



## Woody7722

Thank you!
Wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## Weezy9

Hello Ladies
Just want to share these prices with you all. I had a quote from Pharmasure Ltd and the prices came back pretty reasonable. Free next morning delivery for purchases over £200 and ordered before 3pm

Dexamethasone 500mcg  £3.28
Fosimon 150iu pack of 10 vials £468.40
Fosimon 75iu pack of 10 vials £234.20
Merional 75iu pack of 10 vials 234.20
Suprecur injection 5.5ml 23.94

Hope it'll be of use to someone


----------



## tarzie

The Merional is only £20 for 75ml or £40 for 150ml at ARGC so it works out cheaper getting it from the clinic.

The dexamethasone price you are quoting there is for one pill.  ARGC prescribed me two pills every morning for two weeks, which works out at £4 per day as I got them from Asda.

No idea about Suprecur, but I would defo stock up on the Fostimon at that price as ARGC charge £60 per 150iu vial.  Any you have leftover I'm sure you'd find a good home for if you asked around in the waiting room (not that I am condoning getting drugs etc, blah blah I know it's illegal...)


----------



## Weezy9

Hi Tarzie
I would of got my drugs from ARGC but after my dodgy immunes, I'm not with the clinic at the moment. I'm thinking I'll proabably get my dexamethason from Asda as it's cheaper.
How's it going with you?


----------



## Loobylou61

Hey all, 
Thought it might be useful to let you know abut my recent quotes from Asda and Healthcare At Home.

This is for a long protocol cycle and is enough to cover me for about 30 days of Buserelin suppressing and 12 days of Gonal f and 10 days of Menopur stimms. It also covers the painkiller, and antibiotics for ec and those lovely progesterone suppositories for the first few weeks after et, hoping it's a Bfp.

Asda
Buserelin (5.5ml bottle) for injecting £17.19
Gonal F (900iu pens) £282 ea
Ovitrelle (single dose pen) £31.38
Dicolfenac (single suppository) £2.50 (min charge, they're less than a pound each)
Progesterone suppositories £12.96 pack of 15
Doxycycline capsules (14days) £2.50 min
Menopur ampoules £163.80 pack of 10

So for the quantities on my prescription it would have cost me £1,431.57 from Asda.

Healthcare at Home charged me £1,565.57 for the same prescription.

I would have gone to Asda but I was without transport (local one with a pharmacy is miles away) and had only 24hrs to get started, and go to work! Healthcare at Home managed to deliver the next morning and it was easy and trouble free to get them. Asda could have ordered in the drugs within 24hrs but I would have needed to go there with prescription and then to collect later. Too much palaver, but, if we do this again I will def save the £134 diff and go to Asda. 

Just to note, when I got my delivery, I was surprised to find a sharps bin and loads of needles and 1ml syringes too. Luckily hospital gave me syringes, needles and a sharps bin too so am well stocked! And I should note that I was shown how to do the Menopur ampoules (you got a mix it up yourself) with a larger needle and syringe, and then swap the needle to a fine one to inject. If I was ordering again and needed them I would ask for that specifically.

Also the downside with buying at at once is the risk that I've bought too much and might be wasting money if the cycle has to be stopped for any reason. Oh well, fc.

Hope this is helpful for anyone looking to budget for upcoming treatment.

Good luck.


----------



## YCWW

Hello,
Having found so much invaluable info on this forum, it is time to add my own! Here are prices for my protocol from several providers. I have gone with Healthcare at Home and Asda to get the best prices, I asked my clinic to split the prescription which the nurses did with no hassle. Sorry about terrible formatting, I can't work out how to make a table! 
Also, worth noting that although Superdrug quoted me prices, when I went in to buy they said their wholesaler did not have any supplies of Zomacton at present, so check prices AND availability of drugs with pharmacies. 
Good luck to everyone with their treatment.


Medicine	Dose	Number needed	Superdrug	ASDA	Healthcare at home	Fertility2u	Chemist Direct	Pharmacy2u	Rigcharm	Alcura
Merional 75 iu	27	840	837	621	1260	N/A	941.63	1050	866.43
Fostimon 75 iu	27	840	837	621	1260	N/A	941.63	1050	866.43
Cetrotide	0.25mg	5	116	113.05	115	143.75	156	124.36	140	138
Pregnyl 5,000 units	2	9.3	6.3	20	20.2	8.2	8.5	10	8.1
Zomacton	4mg	5	401	398.5	650	474.75	528.5	438.3	475	871.65
Dexamethasone	0.5mg	28 62.35	67.85	60	63	62.16	66.43	60	49

UPDATE: I picked up the Zomacton, Pregnyl, and Cetrotide from Asda Park Royal last night just as they were closing, I had called the pharmacist in the afternoon and she was able to order the drugs in for me to arrive by 4pm the same day without the prescription, so again worth asking if you pharmacist can do that to save two trips.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

So, ASDA accepts private prescriptions?


----------



## HSara

I have been phoning around these past few days for my FET medication.

What i don't understand is i have been quoted a lot different than what Asda is quoting some others! 

My clinic recommended Homecare Serono - and when i called them they first asked me which clinic i go to and then they will tell me what the clinic charges are! I am therefore under the impression depending on which clinic we have been to we will be quoted different prices. Do you know if that really is the case?

I got the quotes for the following:

- Clexane 40mg Quantity 21
- Evorel patches Quantity 5 packs
- Prednisolone tablets 25mg Quantity 21
- Progesterone ampolues 50mg x 2 a day. Quantity 42
- Buserelin 5.5ml. Quantity 3

Homecare (serono) - £432
Asda - £390
Sainsbury - £365

At the moment Sainsbury seems to be the best. 
However Asda and Sainsbury say they seem to have an issue getting ahold of the progesterone for injections.

Has anyone else heard there is a supply issue for progesterone for injections?


----------



## bk2013

just thought i'd put my 2penneth in re: drugs costs

from fertility2u ive ordered the following at the weekend:

progynova/cyclacur 2mg - 28 tablets = £2.43
Doxycycline 100mg per tablet  (20)  = £0.07
Prenisolone 5mg per tablet      (50)  = £0.04
clexane 40mg per injection      (20)  = £3.03 
total without shipping                      = £68.86

fertility2u accepted emailed prescriptions from clinic direct.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I'm loving this thread as I'm about to start the dreaded ring round for prices-- I've also got gp on 21st to ask if he will prescribe any of it too! Fingers crossed!

Blue x


----------



## PixieC

Hi hope this the right thread to post on - I have to have ICSI again after having SSR/ICSI in July that resulted in me having a miscarriage in October. We are going to have another go in the New Year and I was wondering can I get any of the below drugs from my G.P  to save a bit of money as we had our drugs last time from the fertility clinic. We were unaware we could of got them elsewhere  - We are going to get our drugs on a private prescription so will be getting quotes from other Chemists as well. So which are available from my G.P and which do I get from a Chemist.

Drug                    Quantity
Merional 150            15
Merional 75              15
Cetrotide 0.5mg        5
Gonasi (HCG) 1000  1  Vial
Cycolgest Pessaries    45
Metrinidazole 400mg  4
Salbutamol 2mg          4
Voltarol suppositry      1
Lubion 25mg              14


----------



## Hedgepig

Hello,

I am about to start my private round of IVF and I need to order my drugs via my private prescription. I know Asda is supposed to be cheap but does anyone have other recommendations to compare costs. I know how much my clinic will charge which is around £2,000 so I just want to compare a few quotes.

Thanks

Hedgepig


----------



## Hedgepig

Hello

Hope this helps people but I have just ordered mine (high drugs bill as I am on maximum dosage. I have ordered through Sainsburys Pharmacy, the price was nearly £300 cheaper than the clinic and cheaper than Asda. If you are on Gonaf F 900 I would highly recommend them as the price of that drug is sky high! £1410 cost price  

Good luck everyone.


----------



## koala boo

Hi there,


I hope it's ok to ask this question on here as not asking to buy privately or sell.


We are planning to start an IVF cycle soon and normally source fertility drugs from our clinic. We have been advised that there are other well known places such as Asda that we could buy our fertility drugs from at a reduced price when compared to clinic..?
Has anyone bought fertility drugs from Asda or know of any other places we could look into please?


Many thanks in advance


----------



## fififi

Asda, Tesco & Sainsburys all worth getting a quote from. I've bought my drugs from all three at some point. Exactly same packaging just cheaper prices in general.
Worth trying few online companies too but I've found the supermarkets cheaper in last few years. Only issue might be getting needles & sharp box but your clinic may provide these free or sell them separately.

Somewhere on ff there's a thread where people recommend chemists. If you post what meds you want you might find more accurate help.

Hope you have successful cycle & manage to get meds you need x


----------



## amber-ruby

I got mine from fertility2u, an online pharmacy x


----------



## Cloudy

Bump


----------



## its the hope that hurts

HI
I have ordered needles and syringes cheaply from here http://www.wms.co.uk/Sharps,_Cannulae_and_Catheterisation/Needles/Hypodermic_Needles?PC=K2128

For menopur I think I need - K2128 and K2112 and a sharps bin.

but they just sell 100 and I don't need so many! Hopefully only need about 15... then the same for next cycle...

x

/links


----------



## mlky33

Hi ladies

I'm starting my first private cycle so would appreciate any advice you can give me. If buying from a supermarket pharmacy do you just turn up at the store with your prescription and is it only certain stores that sell them? And how long do you have to wait for your order. I'm doing an EC with FET later. 

If anyone has info on the best place to get these drugs that would be really helpful

Merional 75iu  - qty 9
Fostimon 75iu- 18
Doxycycline 100mg- 8
Cetrotide 0.25mg s/c - 6
Suprefact subcutaneous injection - 1
Zomacton 4mg - 5
Dexamethasone 0.5mg- 28

Much appreciated !


----------



## fififi

Any pharmacy can order the meds in for you. Just take prescription in.

I found easiest thing was to telephone and get a quote. I usually left tel number for call back when priced up.
Another thing worth knowing is that lot of pharmacies will price match since its a valuable order. For example my cheapest quote last year was from Asda but it was 30 min drive away - when Tesco (local) gave me their quote I said that I was going to use Asda instead as cheaper & they said they'd do it for same price.

Also check your clinics prices and/or their recommended pharmacy


----------



## mlky33

Fififi 
Thanks very useful  I will do as advised.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I've always used Asda for my drugs for IVF as they've always been the cheaper option... However my new clinic create use the stork - any one know who is the cheapest??

Thanks
Blue


----------



## QWERTY9876

Hi
I had a look at using Stork, and the prices were similar, although in the main Asda were that bit cheaper. Stork were also going to charge me £65 for some sort of service charge, so that deffo made Asda cheaper! Hope that helps.

Peggy


----------



## Holls

Hello ladies  

My next cycle is the first where we will have to pay for the drugs. If I am getting them from Asda can they be ordered online or do I have to go to the store?

Thanks! Xx


----------



## Blueestone

For my two cycles i just took the prescription in and paid on collection x


----------



## Holls

Great, thanks Blueestone


----------



## QWERTY9876

Yep I just went in as well. It took a couple of days to get one of the drugs in (Lubion which is progesterone), so worth keeping in mind if you need anything urgently.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

I couldn't find where else to put this but I've just had my quote for meds from
Asda and thought I'd share:

Gonal f 900 £282 (each)
Cetrotide.    £56 (each)
Clexane.      £3 (each)
Ovitrelle.    £31 (each)
Prednisolone 98p (per tab)

Thought if anyone had any others up to date it would be useful to have a list?
Blue


----------



## Cloudy

There is a thread for drugs prices which can be found in the Useful Threads post. I will merge this (and the other recent drugs post) with the main one that is linked so that everything is kept in the same place.

Xxx


----------



## Blueestone

Just for an update - I had a quote from stork and they are £230 more than Asda x


----------



## Dancer1482

Hiya all, how much has drugs cost you for IVF


----------



## Sarahlo

Roughly £1000 I spent this month and a total waste as my cycle has been cancelled as I didnt respond to well to it. My body must prefer the cheap stufff  xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags

I bought mine in the Czech Republic, spent £400 on drugs and £5.49 on the flight. It's all the same brands as if I'd bought them in UK x


----------



## Cloudy

I have had the following quote for mine from Ali's Chemist (I just emailed [email protected] my prescription and got a quote in about an hour!)

menopur 75iu x 20 £360
norethisterone 5mg x 30 £3
orgalutron x 4 £112

(£10 special next day delivery)

There are a few places on-line that have their prices on the website.

Xxx

I will merge this threads with the drugs price thread so it keeps everything in one place

/links


----------



## Sarahlo

Thats good to know Cloudy about the Menopur as I will be taking that next go!!


----------



## Cloudy

pharmacy2u.co.uk

They have their drug prices on-line, but I looked-up these today:

menopur 75iu x 20	£360.36
norethisterone X 30	£8.50
orgalutran X 4	£100.96

/links

xxx


----------



## Cloudy

There is also a company called Chemistdirect.co.uk who publish prices, but they are coming out most expensive so far:

Menopur 75iu x 20 - £426
Norethisterine 5mg x 30 - 7.5
Orgalutron x 4 £116

/links

xxx


----------



## KDJay

Only one place for me and that's Asda! They don't make a profit on the drugs so nowhere cheaper and complete no brainier x


----------



## Cloudy

Had a few more prices back:

Fertility 2 U
- Menopur 75iu x 20 - £200
- Norethisteron x 30 - £2.10
- Orgalutran x 4 - £85.92


Stork
- Menopur 75iu x 20 - £200
- Norethisteron x 30 - £2.70
- Orgalutran x 4 - £85.92


Pharmawell (in Brno, but they will post for a maximum of £20)
- Menopur 75iu x 20 - £153
- Norethisteron x 30 - £3.55
- Orgalutran x 4 - £34.68


Alcura won't give me a quote because the clinic writing the prescription is in the Czech Republic (additionally they also will not accept prescriptions for clinics in Poland or Non-EU Countries)

Pharmasure have said they only work with some UK clinics and therefore can't provide medication for people not using their partner UK clinics.

xxx

/links


----------



## Sarahlo

Cloudy do you know how much asda charges for menopur? just had my protocol through and I'm going to be on 450iu daily of menopur yikes!! plus Clomid but I have that at home. if you don't know i will call them and add it on the list. thanks 🤗


----------



## Cloudy

Sorry, I haven't got the Asda price yet. I was hoping to get them this weekend so I can make a decision finally  

xxx


----------



## KDJay

I cant imagine anywhere is cheaper than Asda as they sell at trade prices xxx


----------



## fififi

My Tesco pharmacy price matched Asda - so that might be worth asking if like me you're not especially near an Asda pharmacy.


----------



## Sarahlo

Asda just quoted me Menopur 75iu £16.38


----------



## Cloudy

Wow! Thats quite a bit more than Stork and Fertility2U (and Pharmawell, but they are abroad so probably will always be cheaper!)

Does that include needles? 

xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

I know and being on 450iu and a prescription for 10 days with asda it's so expensive. 

Not sure about needles do you have to buy them seperate?

I've emailed stork to confirm price again as much cheaper than asda. did they include needles Cloudy?? x


----------



## Cloudy

With Stork they were included, but with Fertility2u they charge £5 for them. However Stork do charge a £65 'admin' fee, but that includes delivery and still works out cheaper than Asda. I think Fertility2u give you a delivery quote separately. Its a shame you couldn't order from Pharmawell in the Czech Republic - they only charge 20e delivery and they only charge about £8 per 75iu.

xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Just speaking to the guy at Stork and I will have to post them my prescription before they will send out any medication. They have to see the original he said. so I'm on a time limit nowadays due roughly 11 days 😬


----------



## Sarahlo

I still can't figure out why asda is so expensive considering they don't charge dispensing fees etc


----------



## Cloudy

If you send it first class it will get there the next day though so you should be fine for time - even sending special delivery isn't that expensive as it's just a letter. Have you tried fertility2u too? I think they will all want to see the original from what I have found.

I think the problem is that the big suppliers have better buying power and can afford to sell at less than cost for some things, other things they will charge a bigger mark-up on to compensate for it. I have heard people say before that although Asda don't make a profit it doesn't automatically make them the cheapest.

Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm ordering my menopur from stork as my clinic charge £20 per 75iu and stork is half that price. Also getting cetrotide off them too. The ovitrelle is actually more expensive than my clinic so getting that off them for £15!!

Asda seems to be cheapest though for anyone using gonal f!'


----------



## Planetloon

Hey Ladies,

Do any of you know if anyone does next day drugs (either delivery or collection).  I've not got my prescription yet so don't know what I'm going to need, but I know time will be incredibly tight when I get it.

x


----------



## Cloudy

I think Alis Chemist did next day, I presume other places do too, might be worth calling them xxx


----------



## Planetloon

Thanks Cloudy,  I can't decide whether to call/email around now to check or wait until I get my prescription.  Maybe I should call around and see if they'll accept an email prescription direct from the clinic.  That would save time too I guess.

x


----------



## Sarahlo

Stork do next day but only accept original prescription. they also told me no one will administer without the original. you can always post the original out gauranteed next day and then they will send the medication next day too x


----------



## Jengles

Hey all

So.I'm probably jumping ahead as I haven't actually got a prescription yet but having seen some of the prices here I am a bit shocked that the meds could be 2k. Ouch.  I'm assuming NHS as usual don't pay for any of it? 

I'm going for my first app in a few weeks waiting for referral letter 
Is there anyway of being able to plan how much I'll need? Or as its my first cycle of ivf i just need to wait and see what they say?

I just worry as we are buying a flat at the moment (like we aren't under enough stress) so every penny is going on deposit/legal so if I need to save a lot for this I need to know asap really. 

My husband has called clinic but they said no idea until we come in for first apt. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Cloudy

If you are NHS you either wont pay or will pay normal prescription costs - every area is different. You often need 4 drugs for treatment: Something to stimulate the follicles, something to stop you ovulating (or down regulate you if you are on long protocol), a trigger shot just before egg collection, and progesterone. Sometimes they will want you to use the pill or norethisterone to start your cycle at a certain time.

You wont really know what you need until they look at your bloods and scans and decide from there. But, if you are NHS it wont matter anyway as they will provide your drugs  

Good luck xxx


----------



## Jengles

Oh thanks for that reply cloudy! Really put my mind at rest. 
Hoping in the next few weeks I will know what plan they will put me on they might do mild because of my pcos

happy Friday to all x


----------



## Sarahlo

Cloudy - Have you decided now where you are getting your medication from? x


----------



## Cloudy

I'm going to go with Pharmawell: After spending half an hour with an Asda pharmacist who tried to tell me that Norethisterone wasn't an English medication, and the fact its twice the price for menopur, Asda is too much like hard work  

Xxx


----------



## mmj

Hi Ladies

I'm currently looking at getting quotes for my first private prescription and it is a bit mindboggling, all these places to consider!  
You mention Asda, Tesco and Sainsburys - do you just to go to the pharmacy and ask for a quote or is there like a central number that you can call? 
Other than Stork, Fertility2U and Pharmasure, is there anywhere else worth checking? I have a prescription from a UK clinic. 
Thank you!


----------



## KDJay

Hi, I just called my local Asda asked them for a quote and then went in and handed in the prescription and picked it up a couple of days later x


----------



## mmj

Hiya

Just thought I'd give an update from my investigations  
Alcura no longer supply fertility meds so that can come off the list I suppose. 
I had a quote from Pharmawell which does come about £100 cheaper than elsewhere but they sell them by boxes and you need to work out how much you need (sorry if stating the obvious, I'm new to chasing own meds   ) so I will need to buy a bit more than I need.
Stork and Pharmawell came out pretty much the same but Stork can do Neupogen that Pharmasure can't which is suitable but they charge £65 service charge  
Off to Asda tomorrow


----------



## JuJu74

Can anyone who has non-UK prescriptions filled at ASDA, please tell me the name of the store they went to please?

My local ASDA has refused to fill my Czech prescription so I've written to their Head of Pharmacy.  I also posted a perfectly civil comment about this on their blog about IVF drugs and they removed it!  Not impressed!

Please respond or PM me!

Thanks,

JJ


----------



## Cloudy

The store near me refused to accept it if it was printed in Czech and not the original: He said it couldn't have a single word of Czech on it! I think its an Asda rule, rather than a UK rule. 

I have to say that ASDA was actually alot more expensive for my meds and more unwilling, whereas Stork etc accepted the Czech one (well, it was more Czechlish!) and were cheaper and posted it.

Xxx


----------



## JuJu74

Thanks for your reply, Cloudy.

I wrote to the superintendent of pharmacy at ASDA over the weekend and sent a photo of my prescription.  He told me that ASDA will accept EU prescriptions as long as they are original, legible and the pharmacist believes it to be real.

He rang my local ASDA and instructed them to fill my prescription!

His suggestion for others was to always speak to the pharmacist and if there are any issues to contact him, John Evans. [email protected] 

For me, the drugs at ASDA were the same price as stork, but stork charge a £65 delivery fee so it's a win for me!

Good luck to everyone trying to find the best deal, and I hope this information helps.

/links


----------



## Round two

Hi, I'm about to embark on my first privately funded IVF cycle. Last time we were NHS funded so I am new to paying for everything.

I've just had a quote from asda for drugs which has come in at £1600! Im on 375 iu of Gonal f so there are 5 Gonal 900 pens which are extortionate!

Any suggestions of where else to try. Clinic suggestion is more expensive.
Waiting for a quote from fertility2u - has anyone used this before?


----------



## KELLSBELLS27

I used Sainsburys and found them to be very competitive for prices


----------



## Cloudy

There is a thread dedicated to IVF drugs prices that you can find via the Useful threads sticky.

I will merge this post with that one.

Xxx


----------



## miss sd

Well I've just had a shock!  Just about to do second round of IVF - last year we got our meds via the clinic - they were about £1800.

Then I heard after I'd bought them that ASDA did them much, much cheaper, like a few hundred quid cheaper.  I just called them with my prescriotion - and bearing in mind we are only 8 months later down the line - and they are more expensive than getting them through the clinic!

Just a bit gutted,  we are self funding for the second time so I suppose a few hundred quid doesn't make a huge difference in the grand scheme of things (we are used to being poor now lol) but we had banked on saving a few hundred.  

will read through this thread tomorrow to get some more quotes - but is it wishful thinking that I could get it much cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## miss sd

also another QQ as just had a couple of quotes from other places and some certain things are cheaper from diffrerent companies - can you select what you order from each place?  Or do you have to order everything from one place?

I guess its the delivery / service charge that will sting you - unless you go and physically pick them up


----------



## Cloudy

Sorry you found it more expensive than you hoped - I found the same with Asda  

You will probably need separate prescriptions. Some places charge an admin fee (or some other name!) but worth checking. Is there anything your GP might prescribe? (although in my experience so far they are the ones that are cheaper than prescription costs anyway)

Xxx


----------



## miss sd

Thanks Cloudy.  I could try my GP...

I reckon it will prob work out cheaper just to get them from one place thinking about it.

I might even try my local chemist tomorrow too.


----------



## pollita

I've found that my clinic isn't a whole lot more expensive either. I popped into my local chemist a few weeks ago to get prices and the pharmacist had never dispensed IVF drugs before so it was a learning curve for us both! I gave him all the names and measures and he was kind enough to tell me the price HE is charged for them, and how much his mark up and dispensing fee is, so I knew the base price. Unfortunately his mark up was almost the same as the base cost so it was way too expensive but it gave me a good idea of what the rock bottom price is for my drugs. 

My clinic is writing me a few prescriptions so I can buy as I need and from where I want. They only charge £10 per prescription though, I know some clinics which charge £60-£100 per prescription


----------



## miss sd

Ok so ive managed to get sainsburys  to do my drugs for 1600 ( some of the drug companies wanted two grand)

However sainsburys cant supply the bloody needles for me to inject the burselin.  Apoarantly you cant buy these from chemists  any ideas where i can get them from ? Im running out of time


----------



## pollita

miss sd (and anyone else wondering!) I asked my local chemist this. He said chemists can sell needles and sharps bins, however it's at their discretion. My local pharmacist said that if I came to him with a valid prescription for the drugs (even if I wasn't buying them from him) he would sell them to me. He said it's on par with diabetics requiring more needles - after all, they're the same needles for both (insulin 29g) He also said that they have no price, so he and most others would charge the minimum dispensing fee of £5 per bag. He also said that they can be bought online, and a quick search on amazon shows that you can indeed buy them easily!


----------



## pollita

It may have been said (I haven't read the whole thread, so many pages!) but after speaking to Sainsbury's, they also offer IVF drugs at not-for-profit. They're £2.25 more expensive than ASDA because Sainsbury's charges a dispensing fee which ASDA doesn't, but it still worked out cheaper for me as Sainsbury's is 2miles from my house, and the nearest ASDA pharmacy is about 45 minutes drive. 

I haven't price checked Tesco as everytime I try their computers are down   but my local pharmacy gave me a list of the trade prices (they do charge for profit, but they were helpful) and they're exactly the same as ASDA and Sainsbury's told me. 

Stork were a lot more expensive for me  

My needles and sharps bin arrived this morning from Amazon so definitely worth ordering from there if you need some!


----------



## miss sd

Hi Pollita- I got my drugs from sainsburys they were cheaper than Asda so we must be getting different drugs I guess.

I ended up getting my needles from Stork - they were £5 for the whole burselin no 7 kit - so all the needles, the big needles you use to draw the medicine and the wipes - for £5 plus £8 delivery.

I got the sharps box from the chemist for £1.90.

Have you started yet?  Im on day 3 - no headaches yet - woo hoo!!!


----------



## Apetrea

Hello laydies. I live in Scandinavia and I am under DR G care in London. Anyone knows where I Can buy cheaper drugs, not having address in the UK? Thanks


----------



## Apetrea

I've bought Humira at Sherlock Holmes Pharmacy in London and the Price is very high: I've payed 1.200£ for 2 Humira inj, while normal Price is about 800£!!! Pls help!!! Thank you in advance


----------



## Cloudy

Apetrea - maybe try asking the same question on the London Humira thread too because I am sure there are ladies on there who are travelling to the UK for treatment so might have some advice.

Xxx


----------



## Apetrea

Thank you Cloudy, I'll do that


----------



## pollita

UPDATE: You can scratch Sainsbury's off that list. I went there today to collect the rest of my drugs as I'm halfway through my cycle and their pharmacies have now been taken over by Lloyds who are one of the most expensive for IVF drugs. I'm furious - my gonal-f was £262.25 with Sainsburys, my order today (before I cancelled and gave them a piece of my mouth) was over £400. The pharmacist had the nerve to say to me that Sainsbury's pharmacies lost the contract to Lloyds because they weren't charging profit on IVF drugs whereas Lloyds do. 

Off to type up an angry email to Sainsburys...


----------



## HoneyBoo1

Hi, 
I just received my quotes. 

Fertility 2u:
Gonal F 900units pre-filled pens x 2 £338.40 (per unit)
Ovitrelle  250 micrograms x 1 £39.80
Menopur 600 units x 1 £131.04
Utrogestan  100g/15 capsules x 4 £7.85
Cetrotide 250 microgram powder x 4 £28.75
Aspirin 75grams 28 tablets £1.35
Total: £995.39

Second quote from Ali chemists:

1.gonal 900 x2 =£620
2.menopur 600iu x1=£144
3.ovitrelle x1 =£38(fridge line must use within 30 days)
4.utrogestan 100mg 4 box=£28
5.aspirin 75mg x100-£1.50
6.cetrotide x 4-£112
7.next day post-£10
total £953.50

Note: Fertility2u asked for the original prescription from ivf clinic. They do not accept scanned. 

I hope this helps..


----------



## Raeside

Hi there

I was just wondering if there was a (relatively) standard list of IVF drugs for a first round, straightforward IVF with no known complicating factors? I appreciate that meds are very specific to each person but I'm trying to get some quotes from local pharmacies so I can make a decision about either to buy from the clinic or from the chemist!

Thank you!


----------



## pollita

Hi there

Generally you will need:

Suprecur (usually 2-3 vials depending on your protocol)
Either menopur or gonal f - dosage REALLY varies. Your doctor will choose which drug and how much based on your amh and expected response. Some people take 150iu for 8 days, others take 375iu for 18 days. They'll usually prescribe you an initial amount and then prescribe more if you need it. 
Needles & sharps bin
Cyclogest or Utrogestan (usually 30 to begin with, enough to take 2-3 a day to get you from ec to otd. 
Oestrogen (elleste solo) one box is enough for a month, again they will prescribe you more if you need it (ie. You get a BFP)
A trigger shot - usually ovitrelle, ovidrel or gonasi. These are pretty much the same price everywhere, £25-£30. I would wait and get it from the clinic as they will usually prescribe ovitrelle, but if you over respond or are at risk of ohss they may change to something else (gonasi, or even buserelin) at the last minute, so if you've already bought it it will go to waste and you need to buy anothrr


----------



## Raeside

Thank you pollita! Very grateful....


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi,
I've just started my first privately funded FET and despite feeling a bit apprehensive about it I got a private prescription from the clinic rather that getting the meds direct from the clinic or healthcare at home, who  they also use, as from reading on here I knew I could possibly save a bit of money.

Got most of my meds from asda. The pharmacist in my local branch confirmed they have a policy of supplying fertility meds at cost price, so they don't make any profit.  They were able to supply everything I needed apart from lentogest which I got from fertility2u. Think I saved £250+ 

Hope that helps someone


----------



## Sarahlo

Does anyone know how much Stork charge for Gonal F? Thanks


----------



## Sarahlo

After all the ringing around it appears my own clinic are actually the cheapest for my medication gonal f 900 pen £252. Asda and stork the next at £282. It's deffo worth getting a quote first from the clinic x


----------



## eskeech

Hellllllo Any ladies out there? 

I'm curious if I can get IVF drugs online that ship to the US that will be less expensive than the Greek pharmacy I'm assuming Serum will have me use. 

Any and all advice is deeply appreciated!


----------



## SMFoxing

Hi I was just wondering where everyone is buying lubion from? And how much it costs.

Thanks in advance SM XXXX


----------



## HoneyBoo1

Hi SMFoxing, I bought mine from Fertility2u at £85.40 per pack (7 vials ). I hope this helps.

Honey x


----------



## cat-catita

Hi ladies! How about intralipids? Last time I had them dispensed from healthcare at home, as you need a nurse to come to your house and do the infusion... That was for just under £300 each time. Anyone had it done cheeper? 

Thank you! x


----------



## pollita

My cilnic (CRGW just outside Cardiff) does intralipids for £150 (100ml, 20%)


----------



## Fertilityhawk

Hi Ladies

Does anyone have any news on where is the best place to buy drugs.

My cost from the clinic is £1,064.00 for Gonal F Pen (175iui per day), Cetrotide, Pregnyl, Burselin, Ultrogestin.  I got a quote from my local Asda which only came out £160 cheaper.  I know every little helps but I was hoping to get them a bit cheaper than that.

Am I being unrealistic or is there more savings to be made?

thanks everyone
xx


----------



## cat-catita

Did you try fertility2U? I suppose you could also try other supermarket pharmacies like tesco and sainsburry too xx


----------



## Cloudy

Bump 

If anyone has any prices to add it would be appreciated to help other ladies xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Which is the best place to get clexane? Thanks xx


----------



## Ella43

Hello all,

New to this thread, I'm wondering where the best place is to buy cheap meds - is it Asda still? I will start in February but wanted to plan finances, may become a single mother. Thanks all.


----------



## kittykat76

Asda generally cheapest place, pharmasure aren't too expensive and if you are in London NVS pharmacy in Baker St are reasonably priced and have advantage that they always have the stock. Asda can be disorganised with ordering in so leave enough time before you need the drugs. Good luck!


----------



## tarapt

I’ve just ordered my 2nd lot of  prednisolone and lubion from asda.  Cheaper than boots but kittykat is right that they are a bit disorganised and struggled to understand that as well as the lubion vials I needed needles and syringes to administer the drugs.


----------



## MadameG

I’ve literally just ordered lubion needles from the website Medisave at a price considerably cheaper than the boots quote if anyone is looking for them.

If you’re ordering any meds from Asda, make sure the pharmacist understands that they are for fertility treatment so that you get the best price x


----------



## Ella43

Thanks all, I called Asda and they said it takes a day to order them in - but I will order in advance. They said I need a prescription from the clinic, and I bring that in. But what about the needles - does the clinic give a prescription for that too? And if not, how do I know which ones to buy?


----------



## kittykat76

Ask them to order needles and syringes (if need them) at same time,otherwise if you ask clinic which needles you need you can order from amazon or ebay or get at NVS as they know which needles are the right ones


----------



## Shoegirl10

hi all,
which is the best place for clexane?

Thanks
x


----------



## MadameG

Shoegirl - Likely Asda as there is no mark up on their drugs for fertility x


----------



## tarapt

Most places will give you a quote if you go to the pharmacy counter.  Just take your prescription and ask.  You are under no obligation to buy at this point.


----------



## 63smc

Have you checked pharmacies in France? frankreichapotheke.de has the Gonal-F 900 IU Pen for €327. I know a lot of the German ladies order there. Maybe call them and ask if they ship to the UK as well?


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks

I take it that fertility2u and alis pharmacy would be more expensive than Asda?

x


----------



## esbe

I need some help sourcing the Gonal f 900 pen I need 3 and the best price I’ve seen is ASDA but they say they’ve sold out and they don’t know when they’ll be getting them back in stock... i’m based in Leeds U.K. if anyone knows where I can get it from 


the prescription is for 3 Gonal F 900
3 Cetrotide 25mg injections 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloudy

Healthcare at Home, Fertility 2 U, Ali's Pharmacy, Sainsbury's, Lloyds are the places I can think of off the top of my head. They will give you quotes if you contact them.

Good luck xxx


----------



## esbe

Help!!!!


I’ve got 4 days to source 3 Gonal f 900 pens - asda say they don’t stock them anymore... they’re out of stock with there supplier.

And cetrotide- got my prescription on Friday at 4 pm and have been going crazy since!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esbe

Cloudy said:


> Healthcare at Home, Fertility 2 U, Ali's Pharmacy, Sainsbury's, Lloyds are the places I can think of off the top of my head. They will give you quotes if you contact them.
> 
> Good luck xxx


Omg going crazy now!

Asda say not in stock
Boots is £369 (even though he can seen on his screen the non profit price is £285.
F2u I emailed and rang but nobodies got back to me 
I've email a pharmacy in Prague now hoping they can send before af is expected on Thursday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inaaya

Try Ali's pharmacy london xx


----------



## MadameG

Have you asked for the non pen version of gonal f from Asda instead? You could just draw up the dose with a syringe and needles? There is also stork fertility to try xxx


----------



## Jaybird1

I used F2u for 2 Gonalf 900 pens and 4 Cetrotide, I got the Meds in 2 days, they were much cheaper than Ali's pharmacy.  Maybe if you can call them first thing tomorrow morning they could send out ASAP.


----------



## Briss

I need menopur today, ladies do you know how to call asda? Been calling shops nearby by they haven't heard of menopur


----------



## Briss

No response from Munich no one picks up the phone  I'm not going to get prescription today . What a mess. They didn't even respond yesterday


----------



## MadameG

Try stork: tel:+44 0845 223 4494. Are you at a UK clinic? Have they not got any there? I think there are a lot of London based pharmacies on this thread too x


----------



## Cloudy

I think pharmawell in Brno post meds throughout the EU and they definitely use Menopur: http://www.pharmawell.eu/en/about-us

Hope you got it sorted xxx


----------



## Briss

Thank you ladies. My clinic is in Germany and they just sent me instructions to start injections today but did not send the prescription so it was very stressful trying to find the meds on a saturday and without prescription. in the end we found somebody in Harley st who agreed to write a prescription for 100 pounds but at this point I was just happy we were getting the meds today.


----------



## Spamtastic

I'm just starting to ring round to get drug prices. Is anyone interested in the prices? If so I'll post on here when I get them. So far I've just heard from Asda.


----------



## rothbard

Spamtastic said:


> I'm just starting to ring round to get drug prices. Is anyone interested in the prices? If so I'll post on here when I get them. So far I've just heard from Asda.


Hi, my wife has just started looking into this, so I'd be very grateful if you could share the prices you get.


----------



## Cloudy

That would be great if you could post the prices you get on here - thank you very much 

Xxx


----------



## Fertilityhawk

Hi,

I bought all of my IVF Drugs yesterday from Asda.  I saved £450 on the price from the clinic.  One word of warning though, the trigger the clinic has given me is Gonasi.  Asda could not source this at all, and the Pregnyl has been discontinued.

I went ahead with the order for everything except the trigger shot.  I then phoned my clinic who said that their IVF drug supplier, Stork, had the exclusivity on this drug and it was a way for them to try and force patients to buy from them rather than sourcing their own drugs.

I think this is absolutely scandalous.  This is my fourth cycle, and apart from our one funded cycle we have always sourced the drugs ourselves.  Why must we be exploited at every twist & turn??  The pharmacist could see that the Gonasi was £9 for 3 powders (I need 2 for the trigger), I'm now forced to pay £25 per powder so £50 for something that should cost £9 at cost (as Asda do not profit from IVF Drugs)

   

I'm feeling very disillusioned and fed up of the whole IVF industry right now


----------



## Patsy76

How do you manage getting the drugs in time? So far I’ve only contacted my local Tesco and they’ve said they may get the drugs in the next day or it may take up to 2 days. Do you just buy enough from the clinic to get you through until you can get it from Asda? Do you get your progesterone from Asda too?


----------



## Fertilityhawk

The prescription the clinic issues give me enough Gonal F to do me for 10 days I think, if I need anymore than that I have to go to the Boots Pharmacy near the clinic as the clinic have an agreement that they will keep Gonal F & Cetrotide stocked.  I will have to get a prescription from the clinic if I need to do this though (which is highly likely)

I ordered from Asda yesterday, drugs should be ready to collect today.  I'm not due to start my cycle until 6th May so will have practically everything in plenty of time.

By progresterone do you mean ultrageston which you take after transfer?  If not then I've no idea as I've not taken that before.


----------



## Spamtastic

These are the drugs I need so can't comment on prices of other drugs. Stork is the company my clinic uses - approx £200 more than Asda. The other companies I've contacted need the actual prescription which I'm getting on Tuesday so if I get more prices after that I'll post them.

                                                Asda                 Stork	
Nafarelin spray (200mcg/60 dose)	        2	52.43	104.86	86.95	173.90
Utrogestan vaginal capsules (200mg x 21)	3	21.00	63.00	24.00	72.00
Ovitrelle injection (6500iu/250mcg)	        1	31.38	31.38	15.45	15.45
Gonal f injection	900iu/66mcg	                4	282.00	1128.00	310.44	1241.76
Gonal f injection	300iu/22mcg	                2	94.00	188.00	103.48	206.96
                                                        1515.24         1710.07


----------



## Sosin

Can someone please urgently tell me any pharmacy which provides Gonasi?! Where I live we have Well, Boots and Asda and none of them provide it. The only other one we are left with is Lloyd’s which we are going to go to tomorrow. Am I likely to find it there? If not can someone please tell me any pharmacy that can source it and I will just have to travel to give in the prescription? Preferably southwest UK.

Many thanks,

Sosin


----------



## MadameG

Hi Sosin, I got it delivered by Stork. There is a post a little further up that says they are the only uk distributor. I think it might also be the kind of product that wouldn’t routinely be kept in stock regardless? Perhaps try the London pharmacies for delivery? Xx


----------



## Sosin

Hi,

Thanks MadameG. I have a private prescription, do I send the original to them and if so how long before I can expect them to deliver?

Many thanks,

Sosin


----------



## MadameG

My (private) prescription was always sent over to them by the clinic and then they would call me to arrange payment and delivery. They do next day delivery, including Saturday but I'm not sure if the office is open at the weekend. Hope you get it sorted  http://wearestork.com/i-am-a-patient/


----------



## ellefivehundred

URGENT - hi does anyone know where I can get Gonal F with a Danish prescription today or tomorrow?  I need to start this on Day 2 of my cycle but the pharmacies I called (Alis Pharmacy and Boots in Marylebone) are saying it will take until Tuesday because of Bank holiday.  Wellbeck in Devonshire street has it in stock but won't accept a foreign prescription.  I expected Day 1 of my cycle to be today but thankfully it's not so i have a little more time.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## smallbutmighty

Try Madesil in Marylebone, they are always well stocked. I'd have thought if the prescription is EU, they should take it...


----------



## ellefivehundred

Thank you!  I managed to get onto Fertility2U and they can send some by tomorrow.  phew


----------



## Alex1979

hay girls just got a quote from the only ones I use alis pharmacy was silly money so

*Asda*

Menopur x 3 - 443.32
Gonal F 900iu Pens x3 - 886.00
Overtrille - 34.32

Total £1323.43

*Fertility 2 U*

Menopur x 3 - 240.00
Gonal F 900iu Pens x3 - 432.00
Overtrille - 10.00

*TOTAL £747.00 INC £65.00 delivery!!!!!!* saved nearly £600

good luck my fellow IVFers xx


----------



## Cloudy

Thanks for posting: I found Asda were more expensive when I lolled a few years ago and it frustrates me when some people only go to asda because they hear the “don’t make profit” thing.

Good luck with your cycle xxx


----------



## honeybunny24

I just bought mine today and found ASDA is cheaper than with Fertility2U for total £183. Fertility2U is not only more expensive but they emailed me saying quotation email is following their first email but 6hrs later its still not here haha! So service is a bit lacking i thought. especially if in a hurry.

Prices from ASDA as ref
Gonal F 900iu £282
Gonal F 300iu £94


----------



## Cloudy

Yes Asda are cheaper for some things, but not everything and the prices can fluctuate quite a bit day-to-day. Always good to shop about for the best deal  xxx


----------



## Alex1979

anyone know where I can buy Lupron?


----------



## SarahMcr

I wanted to give some of you an idea of comparisons between Asda and Fertilty2U - I didn't think there would be much in it, but I was shocked at the difference. I'm aware though that costs can vary massively depending on individual prescriptions.

Here's the breakdown:

2 x Gonal F 900  £288.00 with Fertilty2U and £564.00 at Asda
1 x Gonal F 300 £48.00 with Fertility2U and £94.00 at Asda
4 x Cetrotide £60.00 with Fertility2U and £90.44 with Asda
1 x Ovitrelle £10 with Fertility2U and £31.38 at Asda

Total cost with Fertility2U was £471.00 and this included a £65 next day delivery charge. Asda came out as £779.82.

Just goes to show that it pays off big time to get quotes - I saved over £300!!


----------



## dalooah

Just an update for anyone who's looking. I've gotten quotes from as many places as was feasible. And I've found that lloyds online pharmacy are cheapest for menopur and cyclogest. Fertility2u for bemfola (gonal F alternative that my clinic uses) and ASDA for cetrotide. Shopping around from a couple of places, has saved me a fair bit. And just to reiterate what others have said, ASDA isn't always cheapest. Overall, Fertility2u were the cheapest on the whole quote. And if you live local to them you can save on delivery by collecting it from them- just ring them after you've got a quote to purchase over the phone and they'll let you know when to collect!


----------



## aster10

How weird! A year ago, we picked up clexane from them subject to no delivery charge. (For me, ASDA has always been the cheapest)


----------



## moonbeanjo

We ordered last Friday from IVFMeds.com with expedited shipping to arrive before this Sunday, and because they only take MasterCard or wire transfer, we did a wire transfer the next day. They said they didn't receive the money until TODAY (Wednesday, five days later), so they'll be shipping the medication today. I'm very worried it won't arrive in time. The process has been very frustrating (including not answering their phone). Would not recommend going with a company that requires a wire transfer. Hopefully it'll arrive in time with the expedited shipping.


----------



## moonbeanjo

Good news, the medication from IVFmeds.com arrived on time (Saturday afternoon)! I'm impressed by the speed of the expedited shipping to San Francisco.


----------



## Briss

Ladies does anyone know where to buy Elonva in London?


----------

